# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Oneironauts

## Techno

Oneironauts
Of course. This was expected. An RP about lucid dreaming. I'm not going to reveal much about this one's plot, aside from the fact that you are going to be taking control of people who lucid dream...or maybe they don't! Totally up to you. If they do, they will be experiencing some very strange dreams compared to their usual ones, and these dreams will be the general theme of the roleplay. What it amounts to is up to you, but you'll never know what meets what as long as you're in the realm of lucid dreams.

*Name:* First and last name
*Age:* Let's not go overboard with this one again guys...
*Gender:* Male/Female.
*Appearance:* Body type, build, hair and eye colors, dress style, tattoos, piercings, scars, etc.
*Personality:* Religious beliefs, wants, needs, fears, quirks, philosophy of living, etc.
*Waking Life:* What is your charcter's lifestyle? What is their source of income? Do they spend money frugally? Do they have a car? Do they live with their family? Do they live in an apartment, house, etc?
*Dream Life:* Give a basic run-down of how your character dreams. Are they natural lucid dreamers? Do they keep a dream journal? Do they do reality checks? Do they DILD, WILD, or both? Do they take B6 or have other lucid aids? How well is their dream control? Do they lucid often? Etc.
*Extras:* Anything that doesn't fit in the above categories should be put here, if worth mentioning.

Enjoy. We will begin when there are 5 players.

----------


## panta-rei

*Name:* Arthur Acosta (Thank you, name generator)
*Age:* Hmm... Let's go with late teens/early twenties.
*Gender:* Male.
*Appearance:* Physically average. Thin, fit, and about 5' 10" Dark hair, pretty mouth, few scars but nothing very noticeable. Casually dressed, doesn't want to pull too much attention to himself. 
*Personality:* A hopeful agnostic. Likes to live cautiously, look before you leap. Tends to look around a room as he enters, to see if anything is out of place.
*Waking Life:* A student. Has money saved from previous years, so does not work now. Spends cautiously, as well. Does not have a car, and is prone to biking or walking. Off campus apartment.
*Dream Life:* Natural lucid dreamer. Dreams are often adventurous, to oppose reality. He keeps a dream journal, but not devotedly... Often going days or more without an entry. DILDs mostly, but attempts WILDs on occasion. No lucid aids. Dream control is quite good, but if the dream is shady to start out with, dream control is very weak. Yes, lucids often.

----------


## marcc

Deleted.

I guess you're right.

----------


## Techno

Don't ever post in this thread again, unless it is a serious character profile. I mean it.

----------


## no-Name

*Name:* Klay(Klayton) Ventors, standard.
*Age:* 19, standard.
*Gender:* Male, he has a penis. Standard. 
*Appearance:* One half-done tattoo above his left eye, something of a tribal mark, Klay is rather fine with it how it is. 6'0" on the dot, preferring loose jeans and long shirts to tighter clothing. Caucasian. A happy sneer
*Personality:* Cheerfully agnostic, eternally optimistic, happy about everything about himself. Live and let live, stay out of other peoples buisness, and when nothing else works, just walk away.
*Waking Life:* College kid, third year and doing just fine. Average Bs, he's not worried. Always social, gay, but not obviously. 
*Dream Life:* Klay is on ADD pills, essentially. Every night that he takes them, he always has random dreams that essentially compress everything about his life into 30 minutes. He takes them every other week or so. Not having had a nigghtmare in over 6 years, he knows nothing of night terrors. Anything remotely frightening, he brushes off without a second thought. No dream journal.

Why am I joining this WHY.

----------


## Siиdяed

You're normal people who indulge in lucid dreaming for escapist purposes creating characters who are normal people who indulge in lucid dreaming for escapist purposes in a role-playing game for escapist purposes.

Dear God.

----------


## Kiza

Hey, this looks pretty promising. And by that I mean it'll undoubtedly fail like a sheep on fire. Or some other great simile.

But am I joining? Yes.

Name: Awesome A. Dicksex Aaron A. Richards.

Age: 29

Gender: Male.

Appearance: Big. Not muscled big, but fat big. Wears his hair in this shit little pony-tail, and regularly wears Hawaiian T-Shirts, because he thinks it makes him look exotic. Does not look exotic.

Personality: A Christian, but only technically. Regularly disregards the teachings of the Bible, etc. Wants to be exotic and exciting, and is very bad at doing this. He needs someone, a security blanket, or else he gets angry at everyone. Is really needy, like a baby sucking on it's mother's tit, and crying when it doesn't get some sweet, sweet milk. Or something. These similes are getting kind of retarded. Prefers to live life as it comes to him, breezing through on other people's kindness and hardwork. As such, he has become reliant on these kinds of people. Ridiculously irresponsible.

Waking Life: Couch-skipper. Or whatever they call it. Mainly he lives on other people's couches, I mean. Has had a few jobs as a waiter, but is currently unemployed. Careless with money, lacking in car. Would live with his family, if he wasn't kicked out for being such a lay-about needy dick.

Dream Life: Doesn't use any techniques for his dreams, is a natural lucid dreamer. His dreams are usually bizarre, surreal affairs that probably in the end mean shit-all.

----------


## Abra

*resists urge to make CluD character*

----------


## youssarian

Yay, an RP. Haven't been in one of those for years.

Name: Dexter Kiron
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Appearance: Not particularly muscular, brown hair, blue eyes, square glasses, say 5'4, 120 lbs. Dresses in plain colors, usually the first thing pulled out of the dresser.
Personality: Christian, seeking spiritual growth, longing for female companion (go figure), hates heights and excessive speed and noise, very much into corny puns. INTJ (Look it up on WikiPedia, that will explain in depth). Above average intelligence, though it often seems otherwise.
Waking Life: Small, middle-class family, only child, nearing end of high school. Tends to stick close to a few friends, very good in school, attentive, obedient.
Dream Life: Dreams tend to be blurry and hard to remember, but those which are tend to be extremely vivid and long-lasted. Almost always a DILD.
Extras: Star Trek maniac.

----------


## Techno

> *resists urge to make CluD character*



Don't resist, you know you want to, just like we all do.  ::cry::

----------


## Higurashi

*Name:* Rebecca Monaghan

*Age:* 16

*Gender:* Female

*Appearance:* Petite and attractive. Caucasian, reddish brown hair, with brown eyes. Dresses fashionably(clothes her mother buys her), though she isn't obsessed over appearance.

*Personality:* Brought up Christian, though harbors a strong doubtfulness(though not complete disbelief) of any kind of "God" due to her tendency to rely on logic, reason, and proof. Parents smother her with gifts but little love, though she could care less about material things. They work often and pay her little attention, but she doesn't care much. She doesn't even consider them her parents because of the relationship they share. She is popular with her peers at school,  but secretly doesn't think much of most of the people she knows. She has been in many relationships, though only agrees to date in order to spare the wooer's feelings. She is not opposed to a relationship, though isn't interested in the types of people she is around. Very bright and resourceful. Strong-willed. Doesn't always think before she says things, and her remarks can sometimes be very cutting, but she is a good person on the inside and tries to help others when she can. She can also be very sarcastic and rude when agitated. Has a temper that she doesn't show often, but if provoked it's hard for her to contain her anger. Afraid of spiders, and freaks out at the sight of them. 

*Waking life:* Quite popular, a freshman in the later part of the school year. Does not go out looking for conversation/human contact on her own, though is cordial when approached. Makes all A's. Has plenty of money due to her parents wealth, and so spends freely. She is responsible however, and rarely spends money since most of her needs are met. Hopes to become a photographer. Has a brother in college, Walker, whom she loves very much. 

*Dream Life:* A natural lucid dreamer, and very much prefers the dream world to waking life. Prefers dream characters to real humans, because she knows "she can always trust _herself_". Has a gray, nameless cat that was a constantly recurring dc and eventually valued as a sort of dream companion. She enjoys exploring the dream world. She remembers all  of her dreams and has amazing control. She will also not harm a dream character unless they present a threat to her. She tries not to control them as she finds it more enjoyable when they are allowed to act as they normally would. Though she is a natural, she has experimented with different induction techniques just out of interest. She has never attempted the WILD, due to fear of sleep paralysis/hallucinations.

----------


## Abra

> Don't resist, you know you want to, just like we all do.



I was hoping you'd start the Paroxysm one, actually.

----------


## Techno

> I was hoping you'd start the Paroxysm one, actually.



I was hoping I didn't have to start it with a bunch of over-grown, over-weight pedophiles as the main characters, actually. >_>

----------


## Kiza

You only say that because you don't like your own kind.

----------


## Techno

You must be referring to only the old people, then.



Anywho, chapter starting sometime this weekend.

----------


## Jeff777

> You must be referring to only the old people, then.
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, chapter starting sometime this weekend.



Jesus Christ.  Father time has been whipping his ass for many years.

----------


## Man of Steel

Name: Gorgio Bacadarcci

Age: 51

Gender: Male

Appearance: Big guy, Italian, always wears impeccable suits and shined loafers. Very much the businessman.

Personality: Not very religious unless it befits him, believes he is entitled to anything he wants, and makes enough money to afford anything he wants. Likes rum and cigars.

Waking Life: Businessman, owns rum distilleries, employs many hitmen, thugs, is very rich. Never drives himself anywhere, is chauffered in an Audi.

Dream Life: Worked hard for years, trying various methods to lucid dream, until it finally just 'clicked'. Now lucid dreams mostly at his whim, lives just as vicariously in his dreams. Lots of sex, violence and wild plotlines.

Extras: Eats babies. Baby sheep, at least. Loves rack of lamb.

----------


## Techno

This for you.

EDIT: Tell me you're not being serious...

----------


## Man of Steel

Who, me?

I'm serious.

----------


## youssarian

Well hey, let's get started?

----------


## Kiza

Yeah, we will soon, I guess. Daniel never fails. Daniel doesn't know the meaning of the word failure!

Because he's so fucking dumb.

----------


## Techno

Get out of my thread. Thanks.

----------


## InvisibleWoman

*Name*: Jenny Shells

*Age*: 24

*Gender*: Female.

*Appearance*: 5'7", 300lbs, dark red hair with green eyes, pale, wears dull t-shirts and blue jeans, 4 piercings/ear, scar above right breast, Eye of Horus tattoo on back of neck.

*Personality*: Animism. wants a motorcycle. needs to lose weight. fears Chinese food. fingers are too fat to text on most phones, eats cereal for breakfast and desert, wears silk underwear or no underwear, studies genetics in spare time. there is no try, only do or don't.

*Waking Life*: part-time college student. Works at Krispy Kreme drivethru window/night shift. spends money on food, xbox, wine, cosmopolitan magazine, national geographic and programing books. rolls a White 1990 Volkswagen Rabbit. lives 5 minutes from mother in a small 1br apt. 

*Dream Life*: occasionally lucid dreams. dreams always have vivid scenery. keeps dream journal religiously. Reality checks in doorways. DILDs.  sleeps with music occasionally. Not bad control when lucidity actually occurs.

*Extras*: Has a 4yr old orange cat named Zona.

----------


## youssarian

... Don't mean to rush or anything, but it's been a few weeks...

----------


## no-Name

> ... Don't mean to rush or anything, but it's been a few weeks...

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

::lol::

----------

